# John 4100 front wheel axle noise



## billyboohi (Nov 5, 2011)

My John Deere 1999 compact 4100 just started making a clunking noise from the right front wheel axle. I look and saw oil coming down out of the axle. I did see a piece of orange bailing twine wrapped around the wheel area. I kind of sound like that of a universal drive shaft on a front wheel drive auto mobile.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Could be your seal let go,also bearing ready to go.


----------



## billyboohi (Nov 5, 2011)

Thomas, when in or out of four wheel drive the front right wheel seems to jump and I think wobbles a little. I think most of the oio is out by now. It kind of reminds me of two gears that jump a tooth or as I said earlier when the universal that drive the front wheels of a car when you turn the wheel you hear about the same jumpping sound. What would be the best approach to check that right wheel assemble out. Do you by chance have a parts breakdown of that area so I can see what all is involved. Thanks! Earl


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't have break down sheet/info.

Lift the frontend off the ground..both sides and out of gear..both hands grab each side of tire also rotate at different speeds..tire should wiggle nor metal like grinding sound.

If you strongly believe problem coming from front transfer case area,now the time for repairs.before $$'s.


----------

